# Firewood contracts?



## epicklein22 (Feb 26, 2009)

How do you loggers deal with the remaining tops and waste? I assume most just leave them, but do any of you sell firewood contracts? Or do you leave it up to the owner? I'm trying to find a fresher cut logging tract to collect firewood on and was wondering what the best approach would be. I have found a few possible tracts, but have had a hard time finding out who the actual owners are. (No easy way to find land owners in Ohio). Since I want to find fresher wood, I feel it would it would be nice to hook up with a logging company to find the newest spots. So if you guys could give me a few details into how you deal with firewood contracts and the waste left after logging, that would be great. Also, a few details into how I could find some tracts would be encouraging too. I feel it would be a nice sales pitch to the land owner insuring him that the woods would be cleaned up substantially after the logging is complete. In advance, I would like to thank everyone for their help.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 27, 2009)

Around here, firewood contracts are with the owner of the wood and this means the property owner typically.

We have a "forest products" transportation law and with this you are required to carry contact information for the person from whom you got the wood while transporting it (as well as other information).

So you can get firewood contracts here from the US Forest Service, BLM, or the owner of the property.

If you are working with a tree service, then you can get the transportation permit (Oregon) from either the property owner or the tree service.

FYI - Oregon laws on this are...
Oregon Revised Statutes (available at many libraries or online); 164.813 Unlawful cutting and transport of special forest products, 164.825 Cutting and transport of coniferous trees without permit or bill of sale, 164.845 Arrest, summons for cutting or transport of trees or special forest products; effect of failure to appear, 164.855 Seizure of trees or special forest products cut or transported in violation of ORS 164.813 or 164.825.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 27, 2009)

Around here, a logging contract is usually for the stems, with the tops remaining the property of the landowner, who either cuts it for firewood, makes a deal with somebody else to cut it up for firewood, or lets it decompose.


----------



## M.R. (Feb 27, 2009)

Billy_Bob said:


> Around here, firewood contracts are with the owner of the wood and this means the property owner typically.
> 
> We have a "forest products" transportation law and with this you are required to carry contact information for the person from whom you got the wood while transporting it (as well as other information).
> 
> ...



Yeah, technically I'm supposed to write myself a permit to haul my own firewood from our timber ground to our residence.

It's a  :censored: :angrysoapbox: law.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so far. I inquired about a plot today, no go.:censored:

In 5 to 10 years I would like to start my own small logging company focusing on select cutting hardwoods and then cutting the remains/damaged trees for firewood. A la Gypo Logger style. A big skid steer or tractor with a winch would haul the logs out. I think offering a low impact and clean job would create a nice niche for me. I hate seeing all the waste of most logging jobs. Being small and part time, I could work at my own pace and wouldn't have to worry about finding firewood ever again. I just enjoy getting out in the woods and cutting. This would put a little money in my pocket and be enjoyable.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Feb 27, 2009)

My contracts usually state that im entitled to any and all the top wood. this is unless the land owner wants the tops whole for his own use. or ill buy the fire wood off of the land owner on a per cord basis. other wise my contracts state that no-one else can pull the tops for 2 years after the harvest. kinda a #### move on my part puttin that in the contracts but if i cant have it then no one else can. the way i see it is this is a tough buisness and if you bend over every guy that wants to come in and "clean up" after you then you wont be choppin very long.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Feb 27, 2009)

Forget the tractor and winch/grapple- too slow, too dangerous; forget the skidloader- no ground clearance, too slow. I've tried them both. Find a small used log skidder. I just got a JD 440B and wish I'd had it 20 years ago!

I've tried hooking up with all the local logging people here, even offering $100 referral fee- all they had to do was give my card to the landowner and recommend me to clean up the tops- no takers in almost a year. 

Landowners can easily be found by visiting the county courthouse and looking at the platt map books that are organized by township/section. Be sure of the exact location first.opcorn:


----------



## gink595 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Landowners can easily be found by visiting the county courthouse and looking at the platt map books that are organized by township/section. Be sure of the exact location first.opcorn:



+1 Platt book is the way to go!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of our contracts stipulate that the logger utilizes all wood down to 3-4". Whats left is the landowners. 

But it takes a lot of cutting to get any decent amount of firewood out of 2-4 inch sticks.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 28, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> How do you loggers deal with the remaining tops and waste? I assume most just leave them, but do any of you sell firewood contracts?



Here in southern Oregon we've had a pretty good pulp market for a few years so that's where the scrap has been going. In '03 tonnage on pulp was good enough that the logger I was cutting for was using end-dumps to haul it out. A couple of the bigger local loggers have bought those John Deere slash baling machines and are sending their slash bales over to the coast. 

Seneca-Jones is building a new hog fuel powerplant in Springfield, Or. so I'm guessing that's where all our slash will be going in the future.


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 28, 2009)

gink595 said:


> +1 Platt book is the way to go!



Do Platt books have contact information? I was thinking about a spot a few months back, got the guys name, but could never find any contact information.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 28, 2009)

you could try cross referencing to the county land tax records.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Mar 1, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Do Platt books have contact information? I was thinking about a spot a few months back, got the guys name, but could never find any contact information.



Yes.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

I assure you the county tax people know where to send the tax bill!


----------

